#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Projeto de Rede Ótica GPON - CASE

## gamineiro

Olá amigos,

Resolvei escrever esse tópico para falar de um projeto que está 90% concluído, uma rede ótica com tecnologia multiponto (GPON), atendendo 3 cidades e cerca de 50Km de cabos.

A tecnologia GPON funciona com se fosse um AP Multiponto. Com os equipamentos de hoje em dia, podemos atender até 256 clientes com apenas 1 FO (Fibra Ótica), utilizando a divisão por spliters passivos, ou seja, nada de alimentar equipamentos ao longo do caminho, é tudo passivo!! 

O cálculo que precisa ser feito para saber a qual distância e quantos clientes você pode atender, consiste em somar as perdas de sinal, desde as fusões com pig tails, cordões, spliters. Normalmente a potência de saída da porta PON é de 0Db, e o sinal mínimo que o equipamento do cliente, chamado ONU (Optical Network Unit) precisa receber é -28Db.

Usamos no projeto spliters de 1x2, 1x4, 1x8 e 1x16, cada um tem uma perda equivamente a quantidade de divisões.

Vou citar alguns passos sobre o projeto e alguns detalhes sobre os passivos e ativos.

*1° Passo -* Escolher o trajeto visando atender o maior número de clientes possível, fazendo um balanço entre _Distância X Quantidade de Clientes à atender_. Fazer a contagem ou estimativa da quantidade de postes. Levantar o custo de aluguel por poste. Entrar com o projeto junto a concessionária de energia.

Existem algumas cidades que fizeram um lei, dizendo que para cada FO passada na cidade, uma FO tem que ser destinada a Prefeitura, fazendo assim com que não seja necessário o aluguel do poste, apenas o projeto. A prefeitura usa a fibra para os fins que desejar. Um exemplo é a cidade de Porto Alegre.

*2° Passo* - Escolher qual o tipo de fibra usar. Basicamente usamos 2 tipos, a AS (auto-sustentável) e a DROP (Como se fosse um cabo paralelo, com um elemento de tração e outro de tubos luz). Fizemos a "espinha-dorsal" do projeto com um cabo AS de 36 FOs. Todas as derivações foram feitas com fibras DROP de 4 FOs, que custam quase a metade do preço (falando apenas no cabo, sem contar as ferragens), porém são muito mais sensíveis, indicadas apenas para ligações entre o poste e o cliente. A ferragem para essas duas fibras tem um custo muito diferenciado, a ferragem para fibra AS custa certa de 3x a da DROP.

*3° Passo* - Fazer o projeto de divisão das fibras, usando os spliters. Aqui você vai dizer onde estão as segmentações, os pontos estratégicos, de maior concentração de clientes. Apartir dessa caixa de spliters, você levará uma fibra para cada cliente. É impressindível que o cálculo de atenuação seja feito e refeito, para que não haja surpresas na hora de ativar um cliente, como sinal baixo por exemplo.

*4° Passo* - Escolha dos ativos. Existem vários fabricantes de equipamentos GPON. Não sei se é correto fazer propaganda, se alguém tiver interesse eu envio por MP a empresa que nos forneceu os ativos. O equipamento que fica na empresa, chama-se OLT (Optical Line Termination), escolhemos um com 8 portas Gigabit Ethernet e 4 portas PON. Para os clientes, utilizamos ONUs roteadores e bridges, dependendo do tipo de aplicação que cada cliente precisa. Vale lembrar que atendemos apenas empresas, não fazemos clientes residenciais.

*5° Passo* - Configurar os ativos. Um roteador ligado a OLT, com um VLAN para cada cliente. No software de configuração dos equipamentos PON, você irá designar uma VLAN para tal ONU. 

Acho que maiores detalhes não são necessários, queria mesmo era dar uma noção para quem pensa em investir em rede cabeada. Se você quer fazer tudo dentro dos padrões, terá que pagar aluguel do poste de qualquer maneira, então acredito que a melhor escolha seja mesmo fibra ótica. Por incrível que parece, não é um investimento monstruoso, e com os financiamentos que o governo oferece, vale a pena aventurar-se. Nem vamos falar na performace da rede né? hehehe

Caso alguém esteja interessado, posso ajudar em qualquer parte do projeto. Desde o trajeto até a configuração dos ativos.

Qualquer dúvidas estamos ai, um abraço.

----------


## demattos

> Olá amigos,
> 
> Resolvei escrever esse tópico para falar de um projeto que está 90% concluído, uma rede ótica com tecnologia multiponto (GPON), atendendo 3 cidades e cerca de 50Km de cabos.
> 
> A tecnologia GPON funciona com se fosse um AP Multiponto. Com os equipamentos de hoje em dia, podemos atender até 256 clientes com apenas 1 FO (Fibra Ótica), utilizando a divisão por spliters passivos, ou seja, nada de alimentar equipamentos ao longo do caminho, é tudo passivo!! 
> 
> O cálculo que precisa ser feito para saber a qual distância e quantos clientes você pode atender, consiste em somar as perdas de sinal, desde as fusões com pig tails, cordões, spliters. Normalmente a potência de saída da porta PON é de 0Db, e o sinal mínimo que o equipamento do cliente, chamado ONU (Optical Network Unit) precisa receber é -28Db.
> 
> Usamos no projeto spliters de 1x2, 1x4, 1x8 e 1x16, cada um tem uma perda equivamente a quantidade de divisões.
> ...





> O cálculo que precisa ser feito para saber a qual distância e quantos clientes você pode atender, consiste em somar as perdas de sinal, desde as fusões com pig tails, cordões, spliters. Normalmente a potência de saída da porta PON é de 0Db, e o sinal mínimo que o equipamento do cliente, chamado ONU (Optical Network Unit) precisa receber é -28Db.
> 
> Usamos no projeto spliters de 1x2, 1x4, 1x8 e 1x16, cada um tem uma perda equivamente a quantidade de divisões.


Muito bom seu topico amigo @*gamineiro*, estava preparando um blog para apresentar, mas vou deixar minha contrinuicao uma calculadora para fazer calculos sobre a fibra 
calculosredesPONs.rar

abracos a todos duvidas de como usar post ai ajudaremos

----------


## gamineiro

Bom dia,

Obrigado @*demattos*!! Quanto mais informação melhor. Publique a sua contribuição, aposto que será muito bem vinda.

Abraço

----------


## snkbrz

Opa Gabriel, muito boa as suas explicações. 

Já trabalho com Rede PON a pelo menos 4 anos, participei da implementação da primeira rede PON do Brasil. Foi aqui na Bahia. Depois disso já implantei mais umas 5 redes, sendo 2 delas no exterior. Mas sempre trabalhei com condomínios residenciais, sempre entregando triple play ao cliente, levando dados, voz, tv aberta e sky pela fibra. Gostaria de falar o que aprendi com essas instalações.

No inicio fazíamos varias splittagens pelo caminho, o custo do FO era muito caro, e fazíamos a fusão da fibra direto no splitter, mas isso nós deu muito trabalho na manutenção, pois um OTDR não consegue identificar o local partido quando se passa por splitter, a não ser que dê a sorte de estar partido antes do primeiro splitter, como fizemos fusão direto no splitter, não tinha como tirar para descobrir onde a fibra estava partida e tínhamos que correr de lado a outro para medir pelas pontas e/ou tentar encontrar o problema por eliminação, tendo a planta em mãos, procuramos saber o que está ou não funcionando, para poder isolar a origem do problema. Bom, sempre achei muito trabalhosa essa abordadem, e ainda demos sorte do primeiro condomínio não ter muito mais de 2km de distancia da OLT.

Depois evoluímos, e começamos a fazer as interconexões com os splitters, com acoplador ótico mais fácil, pois dava para sacar e dai medir com o OTDR ou só com um power meter se quiser.

Depois de tudo isso e com o preço da Fibra despencando, começamos a fazer splitagem centralizada, e desse jeito tudo é mais fácil, o custo por FO na fibra, pelo menos aqui, não compensava, tanto trabalho para splittar pelo caminho. Mas como disse nenhuma dessas redes tiveram mais de 10KM, para 50KM o calculo pode ser diferente e o custo de mais FO, pode deixar proibitivo esse tipo de utilização.

Espero ter contribuído de alguma forma.

Um abraço,

Anderson

----------


## demattos

> Depois evoluímos, e começamos a fazer as interconexões com os splitters, com acoplador ótico mais fácil, pois dava para sacar e dai medir com o OTDR ou só com um power meter se quiser.


Este e o pulo do gato na facilidade de manutencao e no custo do servico, mas nao podemos esquecer de incluir no calculo cada peda do acoplador e e de entrada e saida do cordao optico, tudo isto tem que ser bem calculado.

----------


## jaos_caxias

> Este e o pulo do gato na facilidade de manutencao e no custo do servico, mas nao podemos esquecer de incluir no calculo cada peda do acoplador e e de entrada e saida do cordao optico, tudo isto tem que ser bem calculado.



Olá, lembro que hoje já existem OTDRs proprios para rede FTTH, que lêem além do Splinter...

----------


## demattos

> Olá, lembro que hoje já existem OTDRs proprios para rede FTTH, que lêem além do Splinter...


 bem lembrado, os OTDRs ateriores na compreendiam um splintagem mas novod modelos sao capases de identificar

----------


## ediekes

Muito interessante esse projeto, e o que vcs acham da questão de levar fibra até as estações no lugar dos ptp? Será interessante?

----------


## Nicox

Ola gamineiro, sensacional esse topico, como tem sido sua experiencia com a splitagem dessa FO ao longo da rede? Fiquei preocupado com essa perda, uma rede ai com no maximo 3km eu teria problema com perdas siginificativas? Aq é cidade pequena acredito q va dar rede com no maximo 5km de extensao. Seria bom tb para aqueles q estao agora entrando em contato com essa tecnologia, uma explanação mesmo que simples mas de grande ajuda sobre essas ferramentas usadas para rastrear defeitos e ou medição de sinal na rede gpon, grato

----------


## gamineiro

> Muito interessante esse projeto, e o que vcs acham da questão de levar fibra até as estações no lugar dos ptp? Será interessante?


Boa noite,

Se você quer primeiramente interligar os POPs, sugiro que não use GPON, pois o investimento é muito maior do que usar conversores de mídia. No momento em que for atender clientes, ai sim você ativa um rede GPON nessa fibra.

Abraço

----------


## demattos

> Boa noite,
> 
> Se você quer primeiramente interligar os POPs, sugiro que não use GPON, pois o investimento é muito maior do que usar conversores de mídia. No momento em que for atender clientes, ai sim você ativa um rede GPON nessa fibra.
> 
> Abraço


concordo em numero e genero amigo @*gamineiro*, hj o custo para implantacao de uma rede Gepon esta ainda meio elevado, se quer interligar seus pops, planeje bem sua fibra que sera o tronco( _para nao ficar colcocando fibra encima de fibra depois_) da sua rede e depois ramifica para seus pops fazendo uso de conversor de midia, tem ate bastidores prontos para varios conversores de fibra.

----------


## gamineiro

> Ola gamineiro, sensacional esse topico, como tem sido sua experiencia com a splitagem dessa FO ao longo da rede? Fiquei preocupado com essa perda, uma rede ai com no maximo 3km eu teria problema com perdas siginificativas? Aq é cidade pequena acredito q va dar rede com no maximo 5km de extensao. Seria bom tb para aqueles q estao agora entrando em contato com essa tecnologia, uma explanação mesmo que simples mas de grande ajuda sobre essas ferramentas usadas para rastrear defeitos e ou medição de sinal na rede gpon, grato


Boa noite, muito obrigado, que bom que gostou! 

A quantidade de perda que terá é diretamente ligada ao comprimento do cabo e a quantidade de spliters que colocar nessa mesma FO. Vou colocar em anexo um exemplo de cálculo de atenuação, que foi feito pelos técnicos da empresa que compramos os equipamentos. Desenhamos dessa forma usando sempre um spliter de 1x2 primeiro, para só então dividir em outros maiores, assim temos o mínimo de perda na fibra que vai adiante.



Se você usar bom spliters e ter uma fusão de qualidade, esses valores podem dimuir em até 30%. Para ter uma idéia, o spliter à direita foi substituido por um de 1x8, e o sinal medido depois dele foi de -17,8dB.

Qualquer dúvida, estamos ai.

Abraço

----------


## demattos

> Muito bom seu topico amigo @*gamineiro*, estava preparando um blog para apresentar, mas vou deixar minha contrinuicao uma calculadora para fazer calculos sobre a fibra 
> calculosredesPONs.rar
> 
> abracos a todos duvidas de como usar post ai ajudaremos


calculosredesPONs.rar este e o programa usado para fazer os calculos nao so para sistema pon mas para qualquer projeto com fibra.

----------


## ediekes

Sei Gamineiro, mais o que vc me indica pra interligar os meus pops, qual tipo de fibra, e quando chegar for interligar mais de um pop, ex: a fibra passa por uma rua e nessa rua, vai pra uma estaçao e para outra estaçao, o que eu colocarei no meio da fibra para interligar mais de um pop?

----------


## snkbrz

Assim, vai ficar parecendo que sou do contra mas não sou não viu? 

Em relação a custos, pelos últimos projetos que fiz levantamento, o uso de conversor de mídia não fica tão mais barato que o GPON apartir de umas 25 ONUs, tem OLT abaixo de 5 Mil reais e ONU na faixa de R$ 250,00 então isso depende de quantos pontos irá atender, acredito que pode colocar que apartir de 30 pontos, pode ser vantagem utilizar GPON. Maaaas, no seu caso como é para interligar ERBs o ideal como foi dito pelo povo é utilizar PTP, é mais interessante colocar switchs gerenciáveis com GBIC nas duas pontas e fazer PTP entre eles, pois a banda total em PTP é bem maior que na GPON, que tem uma banda compartilhada de 1Gbps aproximadamente. Indiquei switch, por que você tem mais gerencia da rede, alem de poder utilizar STP para criar uma redundância entre as ERBs, aqui tenho ERBs atentidas com PTP em fibra, e com links redundantes em cima de radio, tudo trabalhando via STP, quando tem qualquer problema no link de fibra o trafego é redirecionado automagicamente para os rádios. Se bem que se tudo for via radio também não impede de utilizar o STP.


Anderson

----------


## gamineiro

Isso mesmo Anderson, para atender os clientes melhor mesmo é já começar com GPON, para PTP pode começar com conversores ou switchs.




> Sei Gamineiro, mais o que vc me indica pra interligar os meus pops, qual tipo de fibra, e quando chegar for interligar mais de um pop, ex: a fibra passa por uma rua e nessa rua, vai pra uma estaçao e para outra estaçao, o que eu colocarei no meio da fibra para interligar mais de um pop?


Melhor mesmo seria mandar um desenho da sua topologia, assim podemos ser mais precisos. 

Se você não quiser usar GPON e quiser fazer ramificações, terá que usar switches nos pontos de interconexão. Caso contrário terá que partir diretamente para o GPON, dai não precisa ter alimentação nos postes.

Abraço

----------


## sosouteiro

> Boa noite, muito obrigado, que bom que gostou! 
> 
> A quantidade de perda que terá é diretamente ligada ao comprimento do cabo e a quantidade de spliters que colocar nessa mesma FO. Vou colocar em anexo um exemplo de cálculo de atenuação, que foi feito pelos técnicos da empresa que compramos os equipamentos. Desenhamos dessa forma usando sempre um spliter de 1x2 primeiro, para só então dividir em outros maiores, assim temos o mínimo de perda na fibra que vai adiante.
> 
> 
> 
> Se você usar bom spliters e ter uma fusão de qualidade, esses valores podem dimuir em até 30%. Para ter uma idéia, o spliter à direita foi substituido por um de 1x8, e o sinal medido depois dele foi de -17,8dB.
> 
> Qualquer dúvida, estamos ai.
> ...


Neste exemplo não tem como se trabalhar com uma rede óptica em anel (para ter redundância), tem?

----------


## gamineiro

> Neste exemplo não tem como se trabalhar com uma rede óptica em anel (para ter redundância), tem?


Boa noite,

Uma rede óptica em anel só é possível em Ponto-a-Ponto. GPON é uma tecnologia Multi-Ponto, não sendo possível (que eu saiba, até hoje, 29/12/12) configurar uma ONU para ter redundância por outro caminho.

Abraço

----------


## sosouteiro

> Boa noite,
> 
> Uma rede óptica em anel só é possível em Ponto-a-Ponto. GPON é uma tecnologia Multi-Ponto, não sendo possível (que eu saiba, até hoje, 29/12/12) configurar uma ONU para ter redundância por outro caminho.
> 
> Abraço


Hum... Então quer dizer que todos irão compartilhar o mesmo cabo. Correto?

Neste exemplo já há como ter redundância com em anel.

Exemplo:


Ou eu teria que ter uma OLT em em cada roteador desse?

----------


## demattos

> Hum... Então quer dizer que todos irão compartilhar o mesmo cabo. Correto?
> 
> Neste exemplo já há como ter redundância com em anel.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> 
> Ou eu teria que ter uma OLT em em cada roteador desse?


Bom dia, cada roteador deste teria que ser uma OLT, estas OLT estaria interligadas com um cabo de fibra fazendo a interligacao entre elas, estaa por sua vez teria que possuir suporte para protocolos de roteamento como OSPF sitado ou as OLTs em bridge com o sistema de RSTP artivado e configurado para quando ocorrer o rompimento do anel de redundancia as partes continue funcionando.

Como o amigo citou a ONU so e um unidade cliente vc nao poderia estar alimentando uma OLT apartir dela, tenha em mente que redes PON ( seja e GPOn ou GePON ) trabalham com Multiplexagem.

----------


## gamineiro

Perfeito @*demattos*.

O mais próximo de uma "redundância" optica que você poderia fazer (com PON), nesse seu exemplo @*sosouteiro*, seria chegar em cada cliente com 2 fibras, vindas de lugares (e splitters) diferentes da rede. Em caso de rompimento em algum lugar, você poderia ter uma OLT de backup, e ligar nela essa fibra "extra" que você entregou em cada cliente, apenas teria que dizer para o cliente ligar o outro conector na ONU, quando a falha na fibra principal ocorresse.

Um contra disso seria o tempo para colocar a OLT de backup no ar, que não é muito baixo.

Abraço

----------


## snkbrz

Bom me perdoem por que já trabalhei com vários fornecedores de rede PON, mas lembro claramente que um que tem ONU com saída redundante. Mas acredito que tenha sido a Alloptics, lembro que a redundância é feita com um anel entre as ONUs, não entrei em detalhes dessa ONU, dai não sei se tem algum protocolo especial para o funcionamento de backup do anel, se é algo implementado na OLT ou as ONUs trabalham como um tipo de bridge com spanning-tree. 

Att,

Anderson

----------


## VIASATT

Acho que e alternativa para suprir o mercado oferecendo internet, tv, voz e ainda fugir de tanta interferencia por rádios.

----------


## sosouteiro

> Acho que e alternativa para suprir o mercado oferecendo internet, tv, voz e ainda fugir de tanta interferencia por rádios.


Rapaz, aqui está começando o período chuvoso e eu estou preocupado quanto ao misto de fibra com cabeamento UTP. A fibra é imune, os pontos de distribuição tem protetores de surto, mas sabe como é, né? Depois do prejuízo a gente aprende, mas pode ser tarde demais. Daí o medo!

----------


## 1929

> Acho que e alternativa para suprir o mercado oferecendo internet, tv, voz e ainda fugir de tanta interferencia por rádios.


Fibra é considerado o supra-sumo do setor . O sonho de qualquer um.
Mas daí a entregar TV são outros milhçoes. Milhoes de reais para obter licença de direitos autorais.
Vejo muitos falarem sobre TV, mas até hoje não vi ninguém que ainda tivesse feito isso na prática.

Vejo o cabo nas suas diversas opçoes, como solução para entregar internet mas não TV. 
Mas nem tudo são maravilhas. Por exemplo, em Cruz Alta RS, a NET entrega em cabo, não fibra mas cooxial e é uma droga. Erro de projeto?: Não sei. 
Por isso é importante este tipo de discussão, sobre qual a melhor disposição para ter redundância, principalmente do jeito que o clima anda, é muito cabo rompendo.

----------


## demattos

> Fibra é considerado o supra-sumo do setor . O sonho de qualquer um.
> Mas daí a entregar TV são outros milhçoes. Milhoes de reais para obter licença de direitos autorais.
> Vejo muitos falarem sobre TV, mas até hoje não vi ninguém que ainda tivesse feito isso na prática.
> 
> Vejo o cabo nas suas diversas opçoes, como solução para entregar internet mas não TV. 
> Mas nem tudo são maravilhas. Por exemplo, em Cruz Alta RS, a NET entrega em cabo, não fibra mas cooxial e é uma droga. Erro de projeto?: Não sei. 
> Por isso é importante este tipo de discussão, sobre qual a melhor disposição para ter redundância, principalmente do jeito que o clima anda, é muito cabo rompendo.


Boa tarde a todos,

Por isto que digo, toda tecnologia nao faz milagres mesmo trabalhar com fibra opticas tem seus macetes nao e so sair esticando e fazendo imendas, enrolando o cabo de qualquer jeito para deixar reserva tecnicas, tambem como radio tem suas paticularidades como tambem com tecnologia HPNA, GPON, GEPON estas ultimas se nao for feito um planejamento e um trabalho de calculos bem elaborado se torna um tiro no pe igual a radio mal instalado ( exemplo somente rsrsrs ). Tecnologias como Gepom gpon e hpna nao e so sair esticando cabos e splitando tem calculos e limites da tecnologia tambem. Claro que com fibra tem suas vantagem sao muitas que nao vou relatar aqui, mas tambem tem muitos cuidados a se tomar: Escolha certa da fibra quanto a quantidade FO´s, pico dagua, sistemas de ancoragems e sustentacao e ai vai.

Para concluir, sempre em qualquer instalacao o projeto bem elaborado um profissional capacitado é o segredo do sucesso.

abraco

----------


## gamineiro

Tenho recebido várias MPs pedindo dicas sobre instalação e até configuração das fibras e equipamentos. Gostaria de reforçar principalmente as últimas palavras do @*demattos*, quando ele diz que um bom profissional é o segredo do sucesso.

Se for encarar um projeto dessa dimensão ou até mesmo menores, contrate um profissional ou alguém que tenha bom conhecimento, terá sucesso com certeza. 

A qualidade dos seus próximos projetos vai depender da qualidade do primeiro, então empenhe-se ao máximo para começar com a maior qualidade possível, pense até mesmo no acabamento da fibra nos postes, tudo conta. Investir em qualidade é satisfação garantida.

Abraço

----------


## snkbrz

Em relação aos profissionais, dependo da empresa que for comprar os equipamentos, ela mesmo te ajuda no projeto. E dependendo do tamanho do projeto pode rolar treinamento e/ou ajuda de algum técnico na implantação. 

Os projetos de rede Pon que implantei, pelo menos 4 foram com sistema de vídeo também, TV aberta + TV fechada na Fibra. Mas mesmo para revenda de TV por assinatura existem alternativas mais baratas do que procurar licença de direitos autorais,  procurem que vocês acham.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Em relação aos profissionais, dependo da empresa que for comprar os equipamentos, ela mesmo te ajuda no projeto. E dependendo do tamanho do projeto pode rolar treinamento e/ou ajuda de algum técnico na implantação. 
> 
> Os projetos de rede Pon que implantei, pelo menos 4 foram com sistema de vídeo também, TV aberta + TV fechada na Fibra. Mas mesmo para revenda de TV por assinatura existem alternativas mais baratas do que procurar licença de direitos autorais,  procurem que vocês acham.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Já procurei mas não achei nada que escape dos direitos autorais. A tecnologia está aí. A nova regulamentação da Anatel também já prevê o serviço.

Mas como viabilizar economicamente isso eu até hoje não vi ninguém. Só as grandes operadoras.

Até mesmo a famosa NET tem uma grade não muito grande de programação.
É por isso que está aumentando o consumidor de CS ou então aplicando duas antenas, uma para recepção e outra para decodificação. Pura pirataria. E teríamos que competir com este tipo de "mercado".

Se você tem o caminho das pedras, por favor nos mostre...

----------


## Smart

Já existe alguma linha de financiamento federal ou semelhante ao BNDES para projetos de inovação tecnológica (fibra ou expansão de rede sem fio) ?

----------


## gamineiro

> Já existe alguma linha de financiamento federal ou semelhante ao BNDES para projetos de inovação tecnológica (fibra ou expansão de rede sem fio) ?


Bom dia,

Conheço essa[1].

Abraço

[1] FINAME

----------


## demattos

> Bom dia,
> 
> Conheço essa[1].
> 
> Abraço
> 
> [1] FINAME


Este mesmo que iria citar quando recebi o email mas o amigo e rapido no gatilho rsrsrsr, inclusive a empresa que vende um exemplo que posso citar a CIANET eles levantao a documentacao necessaria para vc comprar com eles pelo projeto, o bom do finame e a carencia para inicio dos pagamentos e tambem o juro baixo.

----------


## Smart

Muito obrigado, no meu entendimento o financiamento também engloba itens wireless, estou correto? Ou teria de ser casado a um projeto com uma empresa brasileira, que utiliza somente equipamentos nacionais e etc...?

----------


## gamineiro

> Muito obrigado, no meu entendimento o financiamento também engloba itens wireless, estou correto? Ou teria de ser casado a um projeto com uma empresa brasileira, que utiliza somente equipamentos nacionais e etc...?


Bom dia,

O financiamento do governo é apenas para itens fabricados no Brasil.

Abraço

----------


## demattos

> Bom dia,
> 
> O financiamento do governo é apenas para itens fabricados no Brasil.
> 
> Abraço



Sim, confirmando o que o amigo falou financiamentos tanto BNDS quanto FINAME so para produtos nacionais que consta na lista de produtos cadastrados no sistema, porem para apimentar a questao o BNDS liberou 5,6 millhoes para oi para ampliacao da sua rede e so cobrou que 40% seja nacional o restante pode ser exportado, ou seja eles podem rsrsrsrsrs.

----------


## Smart

Pesquisei bastante essa semana sobre, corri atrás e... fiquei desanimado, a olho nu não encontrei nada de muito relevante...
Minha intenção seria um financiamento para expansão de rede wireless, enlances longos, e POPs, fibra por enquanto ainda não.

----------


## bmatiaslima

> Pesquisei bastante essa semana sobre, corri atrás e... fiquei desanimado, a olho nu não encontrei nada de muito relevante...
> Minha intenção seria um financiamento para expansão de rede wireless, enlances longos, e POPs, fibra por enquanto ainda não.



Olha, procure saber sobre o BNDES automático, que se não me engano é um fundo para projetos de investimento em que você pode ter até 5 anos para pagar e uma carência de até 2 anos. Não tenho certeza, mas procure saber em um agente credenciado como Banco do Brasil por exemplo. Estou começando com meu provedor e aguardando a abertura da minha conta, se eu conseguir alguma coisa posto novamente. Abraços!

----------


## wptecnologia

Segue material para estudo em anexo....

Att.
Carlos Henrique Trentini

----------


## vinimutterle

Olá Pessoal.
Qualquer dúvida que vocês tiverem sobre GPON, tanto de projeto de rede como de equipamentos, financiamento pelo FINAME ou Cartão BNDES, vocês também podem consultar a Parks, ou até, participar de um dos nossos treinamentos gratuitos.

Se quiserem mais informações, é só entrar no site da Parks e dar uma olhadinha. Lá tem as datas dos próximos treinamentos, informações sobre GPON e também sobre os nossos equipamentos.  :Top: 

Abraços

----------


## Valdir Rodrigues

Boas.

Acho que o preço dos equipamentos pode não ser vantagem, sabe o custo?? 35km.

----------


## vinimutterle

> Acho que o preço dos equipamentos pode não ser vantagem, sabe o custo?? 35km.


As OLTs da Parks tem o diferencial de possuir portas metroethernet de até 10GB, onde você pode interligar POPs sem a necessidade de switches Ethernet.


Entre em contato diretamente conosco para obtermos mais detalhes sobre seu projeto e então podemos lhe passar dicas e orçamentos, caso desejar  :Top:

----------


## rodrigoapp

> Bom dia,
> 
> Conheço essa[1].
> 
> Abraço
> 
> [1] FINAME


Amigo, vc conseguiu o Finame? Em caso afirmativo, comente mais sobre o processo pra conseguir.
Abraços

----------


## jeankunsler

Olá Pessoal,

Gostaria de me apresentar, sou Jean, trabalho na VKN Representações, e estamos atuando com projeto de Rede GPON, dando suporte ao desde o planejamento da sua rede GPON, como cotação de mercado, para melhor distribuir a sua rede, para evitar gastos excessivos e desnecessários, hoje trabalhamos com representação de equipamentos da PADTEC, hoje sendo alavancada pelo CPqD, a PADTEC é conhecida nacionalmente por seus equipamentos de DWDM, e hoje trabalha também no seguimento de GPON, também possuímos parceria com a FURUKAWA, a mundialmente conhecida fabricante de cabos, tanto metálico quanto óptico hoje nosso maior foco de trabalho é no RS, estamos presentes em mais de 10 provedores de Internet, fornecendo desde suporte a projeto de compartilhamento de rede, até treinamento a instalação do cliente final, possuímos um vasto conhecimento no setor de projeto, fornecendo ao nosso cliente, um serviço completo de engenharia, gostaria de me colocar a disposição dos Srs. caso necessitem de alguama ajuda, ou até mesmo fechar uma parceria para trabalharmos na sua rede GPON, creio que os colegas acima já tenham explicado o que é o GPON, então faço minhas as palavras deles.

Estou disponível nos seguintes contatos: e-mail: [email protected] Telefone: 51-35351895/97353720

Grato.

Jean

----------


## diogoinfobsb

Srs,

Estou participando da implementação de uma rede Metro Ethernet, com mais de 300 km de fibra, e quase mil pontos atendidos, e estamos analisando algumas soluções entre elas, o GPON, e temos algumas duvidas, queremos fechar o mair numero possível de anéis e ainda estamos em duvidas se ligamos esses anéis com Switches convencionais, ou através de DWDM, e GPON nas pontas.
Temos uma necessidade de atender clientes que tem varios acessos em pontos distindos da rede, mas que precisam ter o trafego independente, sem que seja compartilhado com o trafego de outros clientes, por questoes principalmente de segurança, e alguns outros casos, em que iremos apenas entregar a fibra para o cliente em todos os seus pontos, ele ira usar a infraestrutura mas ele quem ira gerenciar. Estamos estudando soluçoes, como o MPLS, ou outros protocolos Metro Ethernet, como o QinQ.
Já recebemos propostas de fazer essa segregação via DWDM, fornecendo Lambdas independentes para esses clientes e um geral para os outros, mas o custo ficou elevado.
A questão é, alguém conhece alguma estrutura do tipo? MPLS + DWDM com GPON nos acessos? sera ideal? apenas DWDM + MPLS e ethernet nas pontas? a solução GPON, funciona bem combinada com switchs com outros protocolos, como QinQ ou mesmo o MPLS?

Grato.

----------


## digitallweb

Já trabalhei com OLT e ONU da AsGA Acesso. Custo x benefício muito bom. Rede com 70 KM, vários condomínios na cidade.

Abraços.

----------


## marcelopillon

Ola.,


estavo lendo e relendo assuntos sobre GPON e outras tecnologias, gostaria de saber o qto gastaria para implantar em 1 rua ? em um bairro ? um projeto básico mais que possa ser ampliado futuramente pra cidade toda.


o quanto sairia de gasto para meu CLIENTE e para minha empresa ?




hoje atendo cerca de 180 clientes por wireless. 




obrigado








> Em relação aos profissionais, dependo da empresa que for comprar os equipamentos, ela mesmo te ajuda no projeto. E dependendo do tamanho do projeto pode rolar treinamento e/ou ajuda de algum técnico na implantação. 
> 
> Os projetos de rede Pon que implantei, pelo menos 4 foram com sistema de vídeo também, TV aberta + TV fechada na Fibra. Mas mesmo para revenda de TV por assinatura existem alternativas mais baratas do que procurar licença de direitos autorais,  procurem que vocês acham.
> 
> 
> Anderson

----------


## PAHENCOS

> Olá amigos,
> 
> Resolvei escrever esse tópico para falar de um projeto que está 90% concluído, uma rede ótica com tecnologia multiponto (GPON), atendendo 3 cidades e cerca de 50Km de cabos.
> 
> A tecnologia GPON funciona com se fosse um AP Multiponto. Com os equipamentos de hoje em dia, podemos atender até 256 clientes com apenas 1 FO (Fibra Ótica), utilizando a divisão por spliters passivos, ou seja, nada de alimentar equipamentos ao longo do caminho, é tudo passivo!! 
> 
> O cálculo que precisa ser feito para saber a qual distância e quantos clientes você pode atender, consiste em somar as perdas de sinal, desde as fusões com pig tails, cordões, spliters. Normalmente a potência de saída da porta PON é de 0Db, e o sinal mínimo que o equipamento do cliente, chamado ONU (Optical Network Unit) precisa receber é -28Db.
> 
> Usamos no projeto spliters de 1x2, 1x4, 1x8 e 1x16, cada um tem uma perda equivamente a quantidade de divisões.
> ...






Amigo, 


boa noite. Estamos iniciando um projeto de Gpon na cidade onde operamos. Gostaria de saber um pouco mais da sua experiência, qual fabricante e material usado. Quais os custos médios.....

obrigado,

paulo

----------


## marcioelias

Estou iniciando um projeto de rede PON na minha cidade, estou na fase de projeto, cálculos, perdas, etc. Gostaria de sugestões do colega que iniciou esse post sobre a parte de gestão do projeto. O que você usou para projetar sua rede (estou usando o Google Earth para traçar os trajetos dos cabos troncais e dimensionar a distribuição das esplitagens e emendas)? Uma outra dúvida simples, essa imagem postada que mostra os spliters com suas respectivas perdas, você usou qual software?

Outra coisa, 256 clientes com uma única fibra? Os fornecedores (CiaNet, Parks, Overtek) falam de 1:64 (1 porta de OLT para 64 clientes). Como vc dimensionou essa divisão?

----------


## homer_simpson

Boa tarde amigos.

Uma duvida, a cada splitter a velocidade que chega no cliente diminui ?
Obrigado.

----------


## gamineiro

> Estou iniciando um projeto de rede PON na minha cidade, estou na fase de projeto, cálculos, perdas, etc. Gostaria de sugestões do colega que iniciou esse post sobre a parte de gestão do projeto. O que você usou para projetar sua rede (estou usando o Google Earth para traçar os trajetos dos cabos troncais e dimensionar a distribuição das esplitagens e emendas)? Uma outra dúvida simples, essa imagem postada que mostra os spliters com suas respectivas perdas, você usou qual software?
> 
> Outra coisa, 256 clientes com uma única fibra? Os fornecedores (CiaNet, Parks, Overtek) falam de 1:64 (1 porta de OLT para 64 clientes). Como vc dimensionou essa divisão?


Boa tarde,

Estamos usando o geogridmaps[1]. É muito bom.

[1] http://geogridmaps.com.br/

Abraço





> Boa tarde amigos.
> 
> Uma duvida, a cada splitter a velocidade que chega no cliente diminui ?
> Obrigado.


Boa tarde,

Não diminui não amigo.

Abraço

----------


## ruanvoznika

boa noite amigo estamos projetando uma rede gpon aqui na nossa região, entretanto nao conheço a parte de configuração , agente ja desenho as rotas definimos mais ou menos as caixas, porem ainda nao definimos os fornecedores dos olt e onu, se puder dar umas indicações ficaria grato ,

----------

